# free hide folder password lost



## aliamin1 (Aug 21, 2013)

I used free hide folder for hiding my brother marriage video files. But due to some reason my harddisk crashed and i lost those files. But due to one recovery tool R-studio i was able to restore those hidden but there is an issue i am not able to play those files and i have forgotten password to unlock those file. Those files show full size when i see its properties it shows complete size of file. Please help me how i can recover those files i have that hard disk but i have done my window again and upgraded to windows 8. Now dont have either the password and neither the original operating system on which i used free hide folder to hide files. 
Please help me those files are really important for me as my parents have died and those videos were the last time i took there video. Please help me and thanks in advance. Images attached regarding files please do have a look.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

You really should have unlocked backups of these types of items incase this happens. Also hiding such files seems unnecessary in my opinion.

Also installing a new OS doesn't help your cause as it can change the file properties around.

We can't not help you with any password assistance as it is against forum rules. You will need to remember the password on your own.

Please read the forum rules before posting again: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/misc.php?do=sknetwork&page=rules

Thread Closed.


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

aliamin1

See the solutions offered already in this topic
http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...der-password-recovery-624317.html#post3585431

Other than that, we cannot assist with lost passwords, as Masterchief pointed out.


----------

